# Problem mit Netgear WG111 v2



## kalamahari (25. Januar 2007)

hallo,

ich habe ein Problem das mich mittlerweile fast wahnsinnig macht. Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Und zwar geht es darum das ich von kabelgebundenem Internet auf WLAN umgestiegen bin. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit dem WLAN-Stick. Der Rechner läuft ohne Probleme, bis zu dem moment an dem ich die Verbindung mit dem Internet aufnehmen will. Ich finde den WLAN-Router und habe perfekten Empfang, aber klicke ich auf verbinden, egal mit welchem Programm, schon mehrere ausprobiert stürzt mein Rechner dann ab. Manchmal startet er dann neu oder es kommt ein Bluescreen mit folgender Meldung: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. Ich habe schon die neuesten Treiber für den Stick installiert und auch hardwaretreiber und windows komplett aktualisiert. Ich weiß nicht mehr woran es liegen kann, denn ich habe schon einen anderen Stick ausprobiert und damit geht es auch nicht, außerdem kommt an dem Rechner meines Bruders auch ein Fehler wenn ich den Stick anhänge. Dort jedoch stürzt der Rechner sofort nach verbinden des Sticks ab und nicht erst nach dem Verbindungsversuch. Hier kommt der gleiche Bluescreen. Hardware von den beiden Rechnern ist komplett verschieden, so das es auch unwahrscheinlich ist das es an irgendeiner Hardwarekomponente liegt. Denke mal das es Einstellungssache im Windows ist, aber ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Hoffe von euch hat jemand ein paar Infos die mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schonmal im voraus!! 

mfg kalamahari


----------



## octo124 (25. Januar 2007)

Deinen Fehler kannst du nur durch Versuche elleminieren - für diesen Driver IRQL gibts keine Standardlösung.
http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm#D1
Wichtig ist, ob es immer derselbe Fehlercode kommt - die Speicheradressen ( 4.Zahl) müssten dann einer konkreten Hardware zuordenbar sein.

Sollten jedoch unterschiedliche Codes kommen, dann arbeite diese erst einmal ab. Wichtig, schalte den autom. Neustart ab (hast mehr Zeit zum Lesen). Zusätzliche Infos liefert bestimmt auch die Ereignisanzeige zu diesen Absturzzeitpunkten.

Weiterhin rate ich, nicht mittels der Zugangssoftware deines Providers, sondern per Direktverbindung das INet zu kontakten - findest garantiert was dazu im Handbuch des Routers.
Weiterhin mal antesten, feste IP-Adressen im Netz vergeben.


----------

